# Prayers and thoughts... [Update #5]



## x__amour

*April 3rd, 2011*
Please keep Cinci (CSweets) and her daughter Kayt in your prayers and thoughts tonight.
Kayt has not been doing well the past couple of weeks as you all know with the vomiting and what not and this morning Kayt suffered from a seizure. 
None of the hospitals where Cinci lives will do anything for Kayt. So with that, please keep their family in your thoughts in their time of need and hope for the best. 
Get better Kayt! :hugs:

*April 4th, 2011*
I talked to Cinci this morning and she says Kayt is doing better but her and Preston took turns watching Kayt all night. She's going up to a neurologist in Montana and waiting for them to call her to schedule an appointment. Hopefully Kayt won't suffer from anymore seizures... 

This is what Cinci told me what happened.
"_I was feeding her and suddenly she started shaking, like her whole body and I yelled, "Kayt, Kayt!" and she looked at me (because her head was turned to the side) and her eyes rolled back and then rolled back forward and she was fine._"

*URGENT UPDATE* - (4:48pm MST)
Kayt just suffered another seizure and is on her way to the ER... Oh God... Girls, please pray extra hard... This is so sad... :cry:

*April 6th, 2011*
The doctors think they were spells and not seizures. The EGG came out normal so they think it might be sandifer syndrome. They're waiting for a specialist to come speak to them.

(3:05pm MST)
Cinci, Preston and Kayt are currently on their way back home. They think she had such bad acid reflux it was causing muscle spasms. Kayt has been given two medicines, one for the reflux and one for so she can breathe easier. Hoping this'll work out for Kayt.

(6:19pm MST)
Everyone is home safe and sound! Fingers crossed the medicines work! Good luck baby Kayt! Feel better! We're all here for you, Cinci and Preston! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Oh my goodness.
I sure hope everything will be ok!
Definitely keeping both Cinci and Kayt in my thoughts
:hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Praying for Baby Kayt[-o&lt;


----------



## Desi's_lost

thats so awful...i really hope she pulls through. I cant imagine what Cinci is going through.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

that is so upsettting :( your in my prayers!!!


----------



## bbyno1

Aww i really hope Kayt gets better soon!
In my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I hope she's better soon! That must be so hard...:hugs:


----------



## Tanara

_awh  I cant imagine what shes going threw, get better sweet little girl!_


----------



## Rhio92

Hope she gets betters soon! Cinci, Kayt and Preston are in my thoughts x


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aww, I hope she's better soon! They're in my thoughts :hugs: xx


----------



## Mei190

OMG I hope everything turns out all right! 

My thoughts are with them :hugs:


----------



## _laura

Oh my gosh :( my thoughts are with them all xx


----------



## MissMamma

Oh my gosh, I had no idea. I am thinking of them both. I cannot imagine what she is going through :hugs: get better soon little kayt..xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Oh no hope she's better soon! :hugs: x


----------



## annawrigley

Oh no! :( Get better little girl xxx


----------



## Thaynes

Ahhh, poor baby and mommy. Praying for them


----------



## vinteenage

Get better Kayt. :( Cinci, please take care of yourself too.


----------



## stephx

Massive :hugs: to you both x


----------



## SophieGrace

Hope She Gets Better Soon :hugs: poor LO xx Thoughts and prayers are with them and there family xxx


----------



## heather92

:(

:hugs: I hope you can get Kayt to the hospital soon, Cinci. I'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

_Hope she gets better soon. In my thoughts too _


----------



## Burchy314

Your in my prayers Cinci and Kayt! hope everything gets better!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Get better soon baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My thoughts are with you both, Cinci and Kayt. Get better soon little lady!

x


----------



## Hotbump

get better soon kayt


----------



## JessdueJan

Hope she better soon...Thinking of them :hugs:


----------



## Thaynes

Is there any news


----------



## x__amour

Thaynes said:


> Is there any news

Yup, I was right about to update this.


----------



## Hotbump

that must of been awful poor cinci and kayt


----------



## vinteenage

Cinci just posted they're hheaded back to the ER, Kayt's had another seizure. :(


----------



## x__amour

Oh God... Oh no, oh no, oh no... I'm so scared for her... :sad1:


----------



## vinteenage

Me too. I was worried before obviously too, but 2 seizures in 24 hours? Not good at all!


----------



## Thaynes

I really hope that LO gets better. Two seizures really can't be good. :cry:


----------



## _laura

:cry: Not good
I'll be thinking of them all night until we hear something.
Such a scary thought, I dread to think how distraught I'd be in that situation.


----------



## sma1588

i hope she gets better soon. do u know if she was sick with a cold or flu before this happend? sometimes when there temps get to high it can cause this in babies and young children ....just a thought but i hope they get to the bottom of it


----------



## vinteenage

sma1588 said:


> i hope she gets better soon. do u know if she was sick with a cold or flu before this happend? sometimes when there temps get to high it can cause this in babies and young children ....just a thought but i hope they get to the bottom of it

She hasnt had a temperature, on of the first things they checked since febrile seizures are common. Not that though. :(


----------



## x__amour

sma1588 said:


> i hope she gets better soon. do u know if she was sick with a cold or flu before this happend? sometimes when there temps get to high it can cause this in babies and young children ....just a thought but i hope they get to the bottom of it

Kayt has been very sick lately but she had seemed to be getting better. (You can view the threads where she described it here and here.) 
They thought it might have been pyloric sterosis but it wasn't so no one knows what's going on. She was just getting better...
:nope:


----------



## heather92

Oh god. :cry: I really hope it turns out to be something minor.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Oh my... :( 
What a shame, this is horrible!
Hope they find out what is wrong real soon! 
Thoughts are with them all. 
xx


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies i will read those threads.........
i really hope she gets better soon, and hugs for her family


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can you pass these on for me? ... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope they can figure out what's wrong and get Kayt all the help she needs. I will definitely be keeping the whole family in my thoughts.


----------



## Leah_xx

OMG! Praying that everything is okay with Kayt
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Praying for you little lady!


----------



## divershona

Hope the Dr's at the ER actually do something this time for Kayt, and i really hope that she is alright! Thinking of you all, and hoping that Kayt is okay.

I'm not religeous but I think i'll offer up some prayers for them all tonight and hope that Kayt gets better. don't know if it will help or not but there is no harm in trying is there?


----------



## Hotbump

poor baby girl please get better soon


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Kayt is and will be in my thoughts


----------



## smatheson

Oh man poor little girl! She is in my prayers and her family too!


----------



## Desi's_lost

i cant believe she would have to wait for an appointment..geez, i really hope she gets help soon. poor little girl :nope:


----------



## Burchy314

I am praying for you Cinci, Kayt, and Preston! And I will be telling my bible study group to be praying for you guys too tomorrow when I see them! Get Better!


----------



## AriannasMama

Update - She is on her way to Billings now, should be there soon. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mei190

Oh.. I came on this thread again hoping for happy news. I sure hope she is okay.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JessdueJan

sending huge hugs for the three of them :hugs:


----------



## LoisP

My prayers are with Cinci and Preston, and especially baby Kayt. I hope everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## heather92

Her facebook says "Kayt had another seizure, cat scan came out normal, eg and physical therapy later this morning."

:(


----------



## MissMamma

Do they have any clue what it could be?
My thoughts are with them all..xx


----------



## amygwen

That's so scary, I can't even imagine what she's going through!
:hugs: I'm hoping everything gets sorted out!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: was just thinking of the 3 of them so came to see if there was any updates on baby kayt.


----------



## nadinek

how scary. :(


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Omg! I hope she's alright! How scary :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hope baby girl is okay xxx


----------



## halas

hope he is ok poor baby


----------



## Natasha2605

Hope all is okay xx


----------



## stephx

Any news? X x x


----------



## x__amour

Updated. :flow:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Just googled, its not _so_ bad if it is sandifer syndrome, I guess. Glad they are not serious seizures and that it is not something more serious! Get better soon little lady x


----------



## Mei190

Oh dear well at least they have an idea what it is! I just googled it to find out what it was, terrible, but at least they have a specialist that will have some idea what is going on. Hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## x__amour

Updated again, Kayt's on her way home! :D


----------



## Mei190

That is great news! I hope everything gets sorted xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Glad its only reflux, as hard as reflux is to deal with, its much more treatable :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

That's great that she's on her way home and they have an idea of what it may be now.

I hope Kayt starts feeling like her normal self again soon. :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

glad things are looking up:hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

Glad things are looking up for them all!


----------



## Burchy314

I hope the medicines work for Kayt! I will be praying for you guys!


----------



## x__amour

Updated! And for the last time, hopefully! FX'd! :flow:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Glad she's doing well! x


----------

